# M&S Dine in for 2 11th Dec-13th Dec



## tillyfloss (10 Dec 2009)

yeah, it's back on this weekend


----------



## tillyfloss (11 Dec 2009)

Mains:
Oakham Chicken
British Steak 
2 Salmon Fillets
NEW! The Cook Menu Cajun Stuffed Chicken Breasts 
NEW! The Cook Menu Trout & Crab Stuffing 
NEW! The Cook Menu Goat's Cheese & Pesto En Croute (V)
The Cook Menu Chilli Beef Roulade
The Cook Menu Haddock Gratin
Beef in Chianti
Gastropub Moussaka 
Accompaniments:
Ultimate Potato Mash
Roast Potatoes
Carrot, Cauliflower & Brussels Sprouts
Sweet and Crunchy Vegetable Bowl
Chips
Dauphinoise Potatoes
Asparagus Tips
Frites twin pack 
Traditional Vegetables for Roasting
Mediterranean Style Vegetables 
Desserts:
2 Raspberry Panna Cotta
Strawberry Trifle 
2 Melting Middle Chocolate Puddings
Hot Chocolate Fudge Pudding
2 Mocha Fondants
Kentish Bramley Apple Puff Pastry Pie
2 Pot Au Chocolat
2 Belgian Chocolate Souffle
Jam Roly Poly
Fruit Salad
Profiterole Stack Filled With Fresh Cream
Cheese Selection 
Drinks:
Gaston de Veau Merlot
Gaston de Veau Chardonnay
Hay Station Columbard
Hay Station Cabernet
Reserve De La Saurine White
Reserve De La Saurine Red
White Trentino
Gascogne White
Gascogne Red
Los Nucos Chardonnay
Los Nucos Cabernet Sauvignon
Rose Chardonnay Frizzante
Raso de la Cruz Macabeo
Raso de la Cruz Grenache
Citrus Soft Brew
Black Currant Soft Brew
Apple Soft Brew
Valencia Orange 2 litres
Elderflower Presse twin pack
Irish coffee twin pack


----------



## Tinker Bell (11 Dec 2009)

Am off to Grafton St at breakfast. These are always yummy


----------



## tillyfloss (11 Dec 2009)

Hi, 
went into M&S Athlone today, and it was even better!!
with the reduction on wine in the budget the price was even lower
was €12.50 now €11.54 bargain


----------



## TwoWheels (12 Dec 2009)

Ah lads, 
Try cooking from scratch..
Cheaper, Tastier, More fun, Healthier..
Give it a go. The internet is full of brilliant ideas... Microwave/re-heat meals are not something to get excited about.


----------



## Papercut (12 Dec 2009)

TwoWheels said:


> Ah lads,
> Try cooking from scratch..
> Cheaper, Tastier, More fun, Healthier..
> Give it a go. The internet is full of brilliant ideas... Microwave/re-heat meals are not something to get excited about.


Please post a link to where I could get a recipe idea for a three course meal for two Plus a bottle of wine (Gaston de Veau Chardonnay please) for €12.50.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## joanmul (12 Dec 2009)

The M&S meal deals are not cooked - they are just oven ready.


----------

